# cracked shell.......help



## Lori J (Jul 12, 2011)

I will try to make this story short. I have a R T who is around 5. I put him outside in a wire dog crate so he can be outside, protected, and be able to graze. My inlaw was over and moved the kennel. He had no idea anything was in it..the RT burrowed in the ground. He backed up his truck and cracked his shell. I called my vets in my area. And guess what? The closes thing around was Cornell. I called Cornell and they rated me 500 bucks on up. So then I talked to a wildlife rescue. He told me they use bondo on the ones that get hit by cars. So I had no other choice but to use bondo. He was bleeding..and I felt stuck. I used saline to rinse the cracks out. Then I noticed air bubbles coming out of a crack. Im afraid it may be from a lung. However it has been 4 days since the accident. He is eating as usual and acting as usual. I put new cloth medical tape on the "air" hole daily. I don't dare to rinse it again with saline. I have him outside..hoping the natural sun light will be healthier for him. Any suggestions? It really sux that the vets around here were not comfortable treating him. And Cornell has to charge so much. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks from Upstate New yORK.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 12, 2011)

I am very very sorry for what you are going through, what a horrible accident 

I have not had to deal with an injury of this magnitude. I am sure someone who can help better will be along soon, or you can try to send a private message to Dr. Westin (exoticsdr.) His profile is here http://www.tortoiseforum.org/User-exoticsdr#axzz1RwEWCi31 and if you scroll down there are links to message him.

Good luck!


----------



## Lori J (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks sssooo much.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't worked with a car injury tort either, but I'd be concerned not just about the cracked shell, but also about the pressure and possible crushing of internal organs.


----------



## Shelly (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like he's going to be fine. Keep him as clean and dry as possible. If he's eating and active, he's doing well.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2011)

Rather than bondo or fiber glass, what I use is Tegaderm. Its a product for human first aid. Its very flimsy plastic film (sort of like plastic wrap) with adhesive on one side. This fits tightly to the injury, keeping air and germs out. But you have to remove it and add fresh daily. If the broken parts are working against each other, then I will wire them together. 

Be sure to get antibiotics from your vet. It takes a long time for infection to show, sometimes longer than the healing process. And weeks down the road, the tortoise gets sick and dies after you thought all was going well.


----------



## Lori J (Jul 12, 2011)

what kind of antibotics? can i get them without a script. my vets around here stink...and are so expensive. and i already put the bondo on his shell. i wonder if the bondo will ever come off??? How long does it take for a shell to heal? and what about the air bubbles i described?


----------



## ascott (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi....you may want to contact your local tortoise/turtle rescue group? I am guessing you can find one in your area......I would be worried about the "air bubble" spot you referred to.....I know the vet is expensive, however, I think that you may really want to figure a way for your little one to be looked at just to make sure a lung is not leaking....simply because a tortoise "looks" and "acts" normal does not mean they are not suffering. Tortoise live slow and die slowly....I would really search on line in your area to see if there is a tortoise club of sometype that can maybe offer to take a look at your little guy....and I so know what you mean by expensive vets...I am currently laid off sooooo I totally understand.

I went to the vet referred to me by our CTTC and that vet was up front with me about cost ...near 400. when I had to have abscess cleared on my old man desert tortoise and I explained to him that I was laid off and gave him a deposit and he hushed me up and said he would okay me coming back later and paying the balance, which I did. Give it a try if you can at all....If totally not able to go to the vet....really try to meet up with a tortoise group that is right close to you and may be able to help you hands on? Gosh, I wish you so much luck with your situation...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 12, 2011)

I've used Bondo, myself, on torts/turtles that've been hit by cars...most of the time, the shell heals fine and eventually (usually a few months) the Bondo falls off. 

The bubbling sounds like it might be a pierced lung, but that may heal on it's own...the fact that it's eating is a good sign.

Definitely avail yourself of any good veterinary advice/aid you can get, and mojo to the little fellow.


----------



## ascott (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Lori,

So I have found the following information for you, it is a site in which to find a licensed rehab center in your state/county; I hope it helps in some way...

www.nyswrc.org

once on the site go to the left towards the top and select ; fid rehabilitator
then select your county
then select contact

I sure hope your little one comes out of this aok


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 12, 2011)

Just darn  I wish you hadn't used bondo on the shell of the tortoise. Bondo or fiberglass just seals in any bacteria that are in there and doesn't let you monitor the wound. This is the way shell repair should be done. http://theiwrc.org/tortoise-shell-repair/
Now your absolutely going to have to go the vet and get your tortoise on antibiotics, as now you don't know whats going on underneath the bondo.

Danny


----------



## Sulcatifornia (Jul 12, 2011)

egyptiandan said:


> Just darn  I wish you hadn't used bondo on the shell of the tortoise. Bondo or fiberglass just seals in any bacteria that are in there and doesn't let you monitor the wound. This is the way shell repair should be done. http://theiwrc.org/tortoise-shell-repair/
> Now your absolutely going to have to go the vet and get your tortoise on antibiotics, as now you don't know whats going on underneath the bondo.
> 
> Danny



Where can you get meds without scripts for procedures like that?


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 13, 2011)

Actually, if you can get an idea of what kind of med to offer (I am not comfortable offering that kind of information on-line), you can often get them over the counter at a fish or farm supply store. 

Not to second-guess the OP who acted in what they thought was the best way in the heat of the emergency, but 'closed' processes for treating shell fractures are very outdated. Using bondo, epoxy, and fiberglass, for example, has not been the chosen option for some time.

The method Danny linked to is a great option and you can get all of the parts at the hardware store. A variation of the method uses narrow strips of tin cut and shaped into little 'bridges' to hold each piece together. You can also use the medical film that Yvonne mentioned to help seal bleeding or bubbling areas.

With the 'open' methods, you can monitor the healing, clean or treat the wounds better, and so forth. 

You'll also need to provide convalescent care no matter what- very clean, low stress, a bit warmer than usual, correct humidity, low lighting, good hides, right diet, clean water, and the right meds.

Good luck! And I hope you find a rehabber or vet that will help!


----------



## Lori J (Jul 13, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> Actually, if you can get an idea of what kind of med to offer (I am not comfortable offering that kind of information on-line), you can often get them over the counter at a fish or farm supply store.
> 
> Not to second-guess the OP who acted in what they thought was the best way in the heat of the emergency, but 'closed' processes for treating shell fractures are very outdated. Using bondo, epoxy, and fiberglass, for example, has not been the chosen option for some time.
> 
> ...


the med i was told to get is prescribed by the vet. if you could give me the med info that would be great. he hasnt had meds yet and its been 5 days


----------



## ascott (Jul 14, 2011)

hi...did you try to reach the ny rehab center?


----------



## Laura (Jul 14, 2011)

be very careful of flies.... 
if you have to get teh meds froma vet.. just take the tort in for a exam. it shouldnt cost too much , get hims seen so the vet can legally prescribe the meds... 
It pays to have a good relationship with a Vet for times like this.....


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 14, 2011)

Meds- What did the vet recommend? Try asking for it at a large fish or farm store and see if they stock it, or ordering it on-line. You may need to Google the generic term for the stuff, but the most common antibiotics for torts are pretty easily available. A rehabber in your area may have some as well.

If he did not recommend a specific antibiotic, I would suggest you ask Danny, Yvonne or Kristina, or one of the others here who do a lot of self-care and rehabbing for recommendations. I don't have a lot of real experience here but could only tell you what the recommendations would be in the Mader medical book.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't want to sound insensative, but I think that your in-law needs to pony up some cash here for medical care. It appears that he is totally responsible for this. I would be very angry if someone did what they did. I understand it was unintentional, but...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 15, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> I don't want to sound insensative, but I think that your in-law needs to pony up some cash here for medical care. It appears that he is totally responsible for this. I would be very angry if someone did what they did. I understand it was unintentional, but...



Absolute agreement.


----------



## Lori J (Jul 15, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> [
> accidents happen....im not upset with the inlaw...just sad that my rt got hurt. he did offer...but im not gonna make him pay 500 bucks that cornell wanted. actually that was just a starting point with cornell. it was prolly much more expensive.


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok so I agree with the in laws "helping" with the cost...not because they did this "on purpose", not at all....but because it sounds as though you could use the help to help your tortoise...it also sounds as though you are now past the Cornell option and so maybe the two of you could focus on sharing the cost simply for an exam and antibiotic prescription?  That would be much less expensive and you can actually get the antibiotics going....just suggestion ...and again, I think that the other person feels HORRIBLE for the event that happened and would be willing to assist in the less expensive direction...Lori, I sincerely believe that you really should at least have him examined by a vet---your tortoise may be in serious jeopardy from infection...the moment the shell exposes the body within there is a prime opportunity for bacteria to cover the break and once that area was sealed in it is almost guaranteed that there are bacteria at work...please please please, if you have not already started him on antibiotics...please try your best to


----------



## Lori J (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks for your input everyone....


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2011)

Lori, you are in a spot none of us would want to be in, I am certain you are doing all that you can and I only have best wishes and prayers coming your way for you and your little one.... please keep us posted...


----------

